

Mobile advertising is dead - adib
http://cutecoder.org/business/demise-mobile-advertising/?utm_campaign=HackerNews_120320&utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=SasmitoAdibowo

======
wordsaretoys
Link goes to an incomplete WP installation.

------
triaged
Link shows the Wordpress install wizard...

